# ir code database



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've just bought a 500Gb upgrade kit off the web - and have got some strange happenings with the stb box code setup.

The box came precofigured for Sky, so I had to change the setup to my current humax freeview box. Sounded straight forward enough.

Alas, although both the new and old disks had IR database No 311 on them, there is only one code suggested for humax when using the new disk - 20073 - completely different to the 3 codes I could use on my old hard disk ( 20041, 20046 & 20067 ).

The 3 codes on the old disk are the same as on tivoportal.co.uk, and they worked fine - the new code does not.

I had thought that the same IR database would have the same codes, but it seems not.

Have asked the supplier, but not got a reply (yet). 

To me it looks like the new hard disk has bad codes on it, corrupted or something. 

Any ideas how I can make the new disk use the old code?? At the moment the new disk is just sitting on the table, and I can't decide whether to just return it or not. Is this sort of thing a common problem with upgrade disks??


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

a last minute thought......

do I have to use guided set up to change over from the sky setup to freeview? ( haven't used this since 2000?? )


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Yes. The package is very different and it sounds like it was offering a Humax sky box.


----------

